# Bernie keeps on leaning up :)



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am very talented I can flirt pole with Bernie and shoot a pic at the same time  jk thanks for looking !


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Way to go Mac Man! Even in motion ya still look good


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks  I can't wait to weigh him in..


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He seems to be leaning up. funny thing is I started to flirt pole with one of my females to condition her. She looks (is) leaner but she weighs more from the muscle she put on. i didn't realize the muscle she would build doing this.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I didn't know you play with tigers LOL!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> He seems to be leaning up. funny thing is I started to flirt pole with one of my females to condition her. She looks (is) leaner but she weighs more from the muscle she put on. i didn't realize the muscle she would build doing this.


He is doing much better with it now that he is leaner, he used to limp everytime we played and I couldn't figure out why. I only use the flirtpole once in a while, we mainly work with dragging weight, and straight sprints. I am not sure if his weight up on down. Last time I thought he was going to be lighter her gained two pounds so I am very interested in weighing him in soon.










He is going through another lanky stage this was taken this past weekend..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is looking freaking awsome!!!! I love the action shot.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good looking dog definitely a big boy, how much did he weight before you started your conditioning program


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY I love Bernie pictures!! He is so handsome and OMG will that head every stop growing?! lol He looks great keep up the good work!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> He is looking freaking awsome!!!! I love the action shot.


Thank you :roll: I love my Iphone I can do it all with that little sucker..


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Good looking dog definitely a big boy, how much did he weight before you started your conditioning program


THank you=) I didn't start a hardcore keep just something light and repetitive to get him in better cardiovascular shape. I hope to get him into a keep this fall when the temperature is cool and it doesn't stop us.

He weighed 78 pounds before we started a month later he was at 82 when I thought he was loosing weight.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> YAY I love Bernie pictures!! He is so handsome and OMG will that head every stop growing?! lol He looks great keep up the good work!


Thanks Lisa =) honestly his head looks bigger than it is, maybe it's the angle of the pic. I guess being with him all day everyday makes it look like a normal head size. His skull measured 23 inches he increased by an inch, I think his height is still the same around 22 inches tall. He is a tall lanky Boy right now lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You can kind of tell his rear muscle growth.

Here the leg looks a bit empty with loose skin ( taken a month or so ago)










Now you can see the leg is full and it is not as empty and the rear leg looks much thicker(taken this past weekend)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome pic of your boy! You are talented with the camera... I've tried to do that but always end up getting the grass or the sky. 
He is looking so handsome!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude Bernies head is massive! He's got a big ol **** eatin' grin on him    

And he does look lean, looks like he's becoming more dog and less pup. Good job on the drag weights and the flirt pole he looks amazing. Since dogs do good on high fat, you should try and give him a TINY bit less kibble (im talkin like 1/4 less) and add in some fat like some oil, and see what that does for a few weeks.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Dude Bernies head is massive! He's got a big ol **** eatin' grin on him
> 
> And he does look lean, looks like he's becoming more dog and less pup. Good job on the drag weights and the flirt pole he looks amazing. Since dogs do good on high fat, you should try and give him a TINY bit less kibble (im talkin like 1/4 less) and add in some fat like some oil, and see what that does for a few weeks.


thank you for the love bro:woof:... what kind of fats do you recomend ? I know fats are good for the joints as well. Believe it or not he only gets 3 cups of kibble a day. My Pluto used to get 4 - 4.5 cups of blue wilderness and he was 20 pounds lighter than Bernie. But he was a freaking psychopath though lol so I guess every dog is different and we shouldn't go by the feeding guide as I have learned.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> thank you for the love bro:woof:... what kind of fats do you recomend ? I know fats are good for the joints as well. Believe it or not he only gets 3 cups of kibble a day. My Pluto used to get 4 - 4.5 cups of blue wilderness and he was 20 pounds lighter than Bernie. But he was a freaking psychopath though lol so I guess every dog is different and we shouldn't go by the feeding guide as I have learned.


Hmm.. 3 cups is pretty good actually. How do you feed him? ( 1.5 x 2 daily?)

I actually put a little bit of olive oil in Chino's food from time to time. It almost seems like it gives him a little bit more energy, but it seems to help when on a long walk in the summer or when dragging. Our flirt pole broke so I have to make a new one. Also, Im gonna be buying raw hides this time around

Sorry I don't have any pictures of Chino as of late, we have a few but I misplaced Jaime's camera cord and her camera has a card, but I have been too busy to load them up.

And yea, every dog is different. Loca was eating a HELL of a lot of food and she was still tiny. If she was still with us I would imagine her eating 4.5 cups too lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Hmm.. 3 cups is pretty good actually. How do you feed him? ( 1.5 x 2 daily?)
> 
> I actually put a little bit of olive oil in Chino's food from time to time. It almost seems like it gives him a little bit more energy, but it seems to help when on a long walk in the summer or when dragging. Our flirt pole broke so I have to make a new one. Also, Im gonna be buying raw hides this time around
> 
> ...


I feed 1.5 x 2 a day. If he works he gets a raw egg in the meal. He is fed 30-45 minutes after he finishes working and he gets a rub down before the meal. I reat that olive oil is pretty good for the dogs in moderation.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I feed 1.5 x 2 a day. If he works he gets a raw egg in the meal. He is fed 30-45 minutes after he finishes working and he gets a rub down before the meal. I reat that olive oil is pretty good for the dogs in moderation.


Yeah, in fact we go through it alot, because the good olive oil is heavy in Omegas, and I cook with it alot because of the high fat content. (healthy fats of course). I need to get another container of ACV and start putting that in his food again so flies don't bother him. It's not a big problem but we've had our share of flies in our yard this year.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

How much how often do you give him the oil? thanks bro


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> How much how often do you give him the oil? thanks bro


1 tsp every other day


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bernie is looking fantabulous!!! now, if i could just get weight to STICK on cree! He is a walkin' bag-o-bones lol. When he's outside he's mostly 90 or nuthin' lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Bernie is looking fantabulous!!! now, if i could just get weight to STICK on cree! He is a walkin' bag-o-bones lol. When he's outside he's mostly 90 or nuthin' lol


What? he weighs 90 lbs???


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahahah noooo cree is like 60 pounds (looks like he's about 50 lol)... i meant he's 90 mph or nuthin'


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> 1 tsp every other day


Nice I am gonna give that a try!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> hahahah noooo cree is like 60 pounds (looks like he's about 50 lol)... i meant he's 90 mph or nuthin'


Is cree bully or apbt? I think Pluto was mostly Apbt he was built like a greyhound and wouldnt stop lol I am trying to get Bernie into a greyhound shape but his body is fighting it lollol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> Is cree bully or apbt? I think Pluto was mostly Apbt he was built like a greyhound and wouldnt stop lol I am trying to get Bernie into a greyhound shape but his body is fighting it lollol


Eh, it's kinda hard to explain it... Yes, they are Bullies, but yes they are APBTs (UKC style). The "pups" are 100% edge (indi, the pups mother, is like a 20% gotti). IMO, my dogs are Bullies only because of the stigma of their bloodlines name (i researched this shiz out of where i was getting my dogs, and what went into making them)... to me, being hands on with them, they are Pitterstaffs. If i pork up the dogs they look correct bully, but the weight they're at right now is APBT. Does that make sense?

Lisa says my dogs look like amstaffs lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha I know what you mean Bernie is very similar in bloodline too however he is only 50% edge 15 % Nevada and then the rest is unknown.

Bernie looking porky lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> He is fed 30-45 minutes after he finishes working and *he gets a rub down* before the meal.


A Rub Down!?!?!?! No wonder Bernie always has a smile on that big pumpkin of a head! I though you were a baggy pants wearing thug?!?! Hahahah!! David Bernie's really coming around keep up the good work!!!
Cheers,
EF


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> A Rub Down!?!?!?! No wonder Bernie always has a smile on that big pumpkin of a head! I though you were a baggy pants wearing thug?!?! Hahahah!! David Bernie's really coming around keep up the good work!!!
> Cheers,
> EF


Lol stop .. Thanks to you I know a little more about conditioning. I can't wait to see in Earl in two years  I'll start the keep in the fall when it's cool and this horrible heat is out of the way..


----------

